# Creating dramatic effects with lighting...



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I think lighting is one of the, if not THE, best ways to really create a dramatic look in an aquarium. I have recently been doing a lot of reading about lighting and the different methods people use.

I personally just switched over to an LED fixture not to long ago on my 135gal CA setup. Although it is definitely a step up from your traditional florescent lighting, I still find myself wanting more. I love the small amount of shimmer effect that the LED's have added, but I'd like even more of it. I would also like a more "spot light" look I think.

So... I'd like to hear everyone's experiences, ideas, tips, ect. How have YOU created a dramatic look in your aquariums with the use of light? If you could, go into detail in the steps you took, the type of lighting you used, ways to save a few $$, ect.

Pictures are, of course, always welcome! 

To start, I'll post a pic of my setup (135gal 72"x18"x24"). The lighting I am using is a 48" Beamswork "freshwater bright" LED fixture. I really like the subdued look it gives, as well as the small amount of shimmer it provides. But like I said, I feel I am still wanting more... :?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my 75g with quad t5HO. I have one 10000k, 1 6500k super daylight plus two actinics. I like the look and brightness. Shows all the fishes colors very well.










Here is my 30g grow out tank. It has a canopy that is DIY and consists of one spiral compact fluorescent 23w 6700k super daylight bulb plus a 24" 17w 12000k bulb.










I have owned just about every different combo of light except LED. Personally....the best I ever owned as far as coloration it gives off, coloration it shows in fish plus a beautiful shimmer is metal halide. It is not very practical for freshwater as it runs hot and draws a ton of power and is probably a bit overkill.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

>


That is simply stunning! I saw your other photos on the "rate the tank above you thread" also. Sometimes you have to know when to stop because additional changes will take you away from what's perfect. You may be at that point now.

I can't remember who the tank below belongs to but it's a great example of using lighting dramatically.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You could get just a single cheap T5 or T8 fixture and block a lot of the light with anything for a spot light effect. I also read here I think not to long ago of a guy that used a psc of PVC conduit and slid it over the light tube. He had drilled holes in it first. You could start with a few holes then expand from there for the look you want.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone! 



zimmy said:


> That is simply stunning! I saw your other photos on the "rate the tank above you thread" also. Sometimes you have to know when to stop because additional changes will take you away from what's perfect. You may be at that point now.


Thanks zimmy, you may be right. I can never seem to leave a good thing alone, I'm always wanting more! :lol:

Jim A, I remember reading about that pvc method as well and really liked the look it gave. That may be something I end up trying.

Does anyone have any experience with using LED spotlights? I found a few LED spotlight bulbs that screw into a conventional incandescent fixture that I think could potentially work.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you have a canopy to hide things under if they are not "show" quality? I use canopies on all my tanks so I can hide stuff! A simple cheap way but ugly is a DIY bulb holder with a twisty CFL. Inside a round shade like a can light, they make a very nice spotlight. Lowering the water slightly and adding a surface ripple at that point will give a nice shimmer if you want. An aluminum flashing shade, temporary construction bulb holder on an extention cord with it all hung off the inside of the canopy works for me. Sorry no pictures as I have moved on and changed tanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As of now, I do not have any sort of canopy; I completely see what your saying though. If I was to use spotlights I would most likely need to use a canopy as the light would most likely be glaring outward when viewing the tank, which would be pretty unsightly and annoying.

Here's a great example of a setup that I would like to try and replicate (lighting wise). Unfortunately, I believe this person is using metal halides which are pretty pricey.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Dramatic light effects, excellent topic! 
*CjCichlid*, your tank looks really good. I really think that the added spots will create an unique effect. Especially playing off the piece of driftwood in your tank.

I added spots and LED's to my aquarium and honestly, I couldn't be happier with it. Here is a photo with spots and LED's. 









It does have the same shimmer effect and you can see the reflection playing off the right side of the background.

A canopy is a must. If I didn't have one, the reflection from the lights would take away from the tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Danni! I really like the way your setup looks as well. The combination of the blue and white light playing off of the rock background looks awesome. Any chance you could post a pic of whats all inside the canopy? I'd like to see how you have everything setup in there. What kind of spotlights and LEDs did you use?

Again, great job! :thumb:


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

On a 180 Gal 6 ft long. I have T5 48" long 2 BL 2 white. Added 1 par led 6white 4bl 2red leds in the middle of the tank I like it. Tomorrow Im adding a BL 5 led to one side if I like it I'll order one for the other side. They are not cheap but should last forever. If i added only 1 it would be BL.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

chagoi said:


> On a 180 Gal 6 ft long. I have T5 48" long 2 BL 2 white. Added 1 par led 6white 4bl 2red leds in the middle of the tank I like it. Tomorrow Im adding a BL 5 led to one side if I like it I'll order one for the other side. They are not cheap but should last forever. If i added only 1 it would be BL.


Have any pics you'd care to share?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

CjCichlid said:


> As of now, I do not have any sort of canopy; I completely see what your saying though. If I was to use spotlights I would most likely need to use a canopy as the light would most likely be glaring outward when viewing the tank, which would be pretty unsightly and annoying.
> 
> Here's a great example of a setup that I would like to try and replicate (lighting wise). Unfortunately, I believe this person is using metal halides which are pretty pricey.


 First off that tank is amazing! I like the shimmer just not sure I would want that much? With the LEDs I am using I get the perfect amount but not enough to be distracting or something that might drive me crazy which I think his would after awhile specially in a living room.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

JimA said:


> First off that tank is amazing! I like the shimmer just not sure I would want that much? With the LEDs I am using I get the perfect amount but not enough to be distracting or something that might drive me crazy which I think his would after awhile specially in a living room.


Hah, yeah that tank is pretty official! I hear you on the "to much shimmer", as it is pretty intense in his setup. But, he can dim and brighten the lights which in turn increases and decreases the amount of shimmer. I have a decent amount of surface agitation in my tank and the shimmer is noticeable but pretty faint. I'd definitely like more...


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

my setup. This video is almost a year old now, so the growth, rock setup and fish are obviously out of date..but the lighting is still the same. AI Sols with controller definitely create a dramatic effect with the thunderstorm. Fading in/out over a 2 hour time period for sunrise/sunset help as well to create a natural effect, and (as you can see partially in this video) I have some ikea strip multi-color LED lights that are on a timer..they add a pink effect during sunset and sunrise to help make it more dramatic.

I personally like my lighting bright on this tank, though when I have a house vice an apartment, I'll have multiple tanks that will include a few more subdued effects. This tank was shooting for the "Freshwater reef" angle...if you saw it today I think you'd say I was relatively successful.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

When I get around to creating some highlights for my tank, I am going to use a DYI many photographers do called a snoot grid. This came with my strobist kit I purchased a few years ago,







If you look at the links, you can see what some photographers have done to create some dramatic lighting. Yes they are using flash strobes, but you could use it with a constant light.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

paradigmsk8er said:


> http://youtu.be/FXMJDT_N8zs
> 
> my setup. This video is almost a year old now, so the growth, rock setup and fish are obviously out of date..but the lighting is still the same. AI Sols with controller definitely create a dramatic effect with the thunderstorm. Fading in/out over a 2 hour time period for sunrise/sunset help as well to create a natural effect, and (as you can see partially in this video) I have some ikea strip multi-color LED lights that are on a timer..they add a pink effect during sunset and sunrise to help make it more dramatic.
> 
> I personally like my lighting bright on this tank, though when I have a house vice an apartment, I'll have multiple tanks that will include a few more subdued effects. This tank was shooting for the "Freshwater reef" angle...if you saw it today I think you'd say I was relatively successful.


Can't say I have ever seen that "thunderstorm/lightening" effect before, very cool and unique. Thanks for sharing!


----------

